# Video - Ecoxotic 50w Cannon LED vs MH



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I found this while forum browsing. Granted the MH are probably near the end of their life so not very bright but the beforte and after is insane!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing the video. Legos and fish. Perfect combo 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow that's powerful. I guess when you name something cannon you better back that up. 

Where can we get one of those subs??? Lol.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am looking at some 150W LED flood light for a parking lot. Wondering what it looks like over my tank 
For a public aquarium, totally make sense as there is labour cost in changing lamps.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

lol i agree with the labour cost, but I won't try a flood light on your tank.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol, think of the algae gordon


----------

